# Тяжесть в мышцах ног, слабость, шатает при ходьбе, не могу ходить



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

Здраствуйте, хотела обратиться за помощью, так как сейчас нахожусь в отчаянии. Неделю назад почувствовала первые симптомы. Со спиной проблемы были давно. Но не до такой степени. Сначало было пошатывание при ходьбе, потом присоединилось чувство сдавливания и тяжести в пояснице и как будто не могу идти, ноги слабли. Теперь присоединилась головная боль и боль в шейном отделе. В поясничном отделе была небольшая грыжа год назад, но люди и не с такими грыжами живут. Еще посидела на работе на сквозняке. Вообщем не знаю что и думать. Была у невролога, она говорит сосудистое что-то, назначили УЗИ сосудов. А я думаю в спине. Потому как чувство сдавливания и тяжести уже по всему позвоночнику. Ходить скоро совсем перестану. Люди помогите, кто сталкивался с этим, у меня реально паника сейчас...


----------



## La murr (24 Апр 2019)

@na19.78, Наталья, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## BlackND (24 Апр 2019)

Я не врач но было такое же при ходьбе зажимало Шею как кулаком и ноги не шли как вот прям не хотели идти пока не остановишься остановился потом снова пошел. сейчас лучше. Грыж у меня не было в шее..Врачи сказали ШОХ обострение. Сейчас 2 года спустя стало лучше. В шее напряжение еще не прошло до конца..но я ЛФК делаю постоянно.

И да перед обострением я пил препарат (на основе фенспирида) после которого и начались эти проблемы в итоге препарат сняли с продажи из за проблем с Сердечно сосудистой системы. Думаю проблема больше сосудистая чем мышечная.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

или нервная, в плане повышенная тревожность


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> или нервная, в плане повышенная тревожность


Да нет, какая нервная, ноги не идут ,тяжесть в спине и в голове, позвоночник как будто в тисках зажат, в области поясницы и в области шеи. Голова тяжелая и шатает в разные стороны при ходьбе.

Здравствуйте. Обследований никаких нет кроме прошлогодних, я не знаю даже что обследовать. Невролог в местной поликлинике назначил УЗИ сосудов шеи и головы. А больше ничего, вот думаю может быть МРТ всего позвоночника нужно делать, не знаю с чего начинать и в какую сторону смотреть даже.


----------



## BlackND (24 Апр 2019)

если качает типо  в голове как полупьяная.. и зажимает шею у меня Шею зажимало то это шея. и сосуды. Возможно СПА. Просто местным спецам удобнее оценивать по обследованиям в слепую же они не смогут.
Чтобы Шею Обследовать на нестабильности и прочее обычно Ренген с фукциональными пробами. и УЗДГ в идеале с пробами. это как минимум начало. всем так назначают.


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

@BlackND, ну да пошатывает, как бы с лестницы спускалась сегодня, чуть не упала. С каждым днем все хуже как бы становится. УЗГД шеи назначили, теперь думаю МРТ сделать шейного отдела может, у меня и шею зажимает, и в пояснице тяжесть ужасная, отдает в ноги. Назначил невролог Мидокалм и Диклофенак. Сегодня сделала уколы, слабость еще хуже стала, домой еле пришла.


----------



## AleksSeich (24 Апр 2019)

МРТ головы и шеи, УЗИ ПА. Если все нормально, к психотерапевту.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

От тревоги и невроза мышцы часто сжимает и держит по долгу...по несколько месяцев даже, на себе испытано...Так что психотерапевт не повредит, хотя бы простые релаксации своими способами и отдых , сон полноценный. за состояние надо перестать бояться, посетить невролога и он назначит все обследования, лфк делать после этого


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

Правда? Я очень боюсь, просто активный человек очень, всю жизнь в движении, для меня это состояние когда идти невозможно, хуже смерти. Я не выживу в неподвижности. Спасибо за ответ вам.


----------



## BlackND (24 Апр 2019)

na19.78 написал(а):


> @BlackND, ну да пошатывает, как бы с лестницы спускалась сегодня, чуть не упала. С каждым днем все хуже как бы становится. УЗГД шеи назначили, теперь думаю МРТ сделать шейного отдела может, у меня и шею зажимает, и в пояснице тяжесть ужасная, отдает в ноги. Назначил невролог Мидокалм и Диклофенак. Сегодня сделала уколы, слабость еще хуже стала, домой еле пришла.



от мидокалма слабость это норма он же миорелаксант. МРТ ШОП это если вы хотите увидеть Грыжи если вам интересно положение позвонков а так же косвенно мышечный спазм то надо делать Ренген с пробами.а что было накануне..продуло, стресс, тяжелое подняли, потянулись неудачно, какие то препараты принимали?

но к неврологу надо полюбому будет топать.



na19.78 написал(а):


> Правда? Я очень боюсь, просто активный человек очень, всю жизнь в движении, для меня это состояние когда идти невозможно, хуже смерти. Я не выживу в неподвижности. Спасибо за ответ вам.


 у меня тоже самое шило в попе психологические очень тяжело когда после 300 метров ноги не шли.а ноги не идут сразу или типо прошли 100 метров и начинается зажим?


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

na19.78 написал(а):


> Правда? Я очень боюсь, просто активный человек очень, всю жизнь в движении, для меня это состояние когда идти невозможно, хуже смерти. Я не выживу в неподвижности. Спасибо за ответ вам.


Правда, у меня сжимало мышцы черепа (виски и затылок) не отпускало месяца три, ух я страданула и ходить почти не могла. ТОже боялась, но это все пошло из-за затяжного стресса, вас дома, в жизни никто (ничто) не нервирует?) Что бояться, к врачу нужно, спину можно обследовать ,сосуды тоже, все подлечить и все должно наладиться! Все мы здесь такими были! Не надо бояться, это временное явление, дайте себе время отдохнуть и восстановиться, посетить невролога! Нас отпустило и вас отпустит  а давление ваше как ?не высокое?


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> у меня тоже самое шило в попе психологические очень тяжело когда после 300 метров ноги не шли.а ноги не идут сразу или типо прошли 100 метров и начинается зажим?


Да я уже вчера чуть в истерику не впала. Вот представьте ни с того ни сего, только неделю назад бегала как лошадь, даже не думала ни о чем. Страх какой...Как бабка древняя хожу, даже их не шатает так как меня. Так без сопровождения не выйдешь уже


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

Страх, истерика, началось внезапно ,вообще походит на паническую атаку даже чем-то...успокойтесь, что страшного с того, что шею и спину нужно будет подлечить, укрепить, расслабить ?Страшного нет в этом ничего!


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

Давление у меня 120-80 всегда как у космонавта. Всю жизнь в спорте, лишнего веса не было, сосуды в норме были всегда. Правда с зимы герпесом переболела опоясывающим, сильно иммунитет подсел и на работе были стрессы сильные, экзамены и переутомление. Спасибо, что поговорили, а то я одна сейчас со своими страхами сижу...


----------



## BlackND (24 Апр 2019)

na19.78 написал(а):


> Правда с зимы герпесом переболела опоясывающим, сильно иммунитет подсел и на работе были стрессы сильные, экзамены и переутомление. Спасибо, что поговорили, а то я одна сейчас со своими страхами сижу...



качания легко могут быть отсюда... к вечеру состояние улучшается?в голове проясняется.?


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

BlackND написал(а):


> от мидокалма слабость это норма он же миорелаксант. МРТ ШОП это если вы хотите увидеть Грыжи если вам интересно положение позвонков а так же косвенно мышечный спазм то надо делать Ренген с пробами.а что было накануне..продуло, стресс, тяжелое подняли, потянулись неудачно, какие то препараты принимали?
> но к неврологу надо полюбому будет топать.


Нет ничего не принимала вообще. На сквозняке сидела целый день, потом герпес был два месяца назад сильный очень, но он был на руке, а вообще стресс за стрессом накануне. Состояние стабильно плохо, не улучшается, только когда лежишь. Как только встаешь, наваливается тяжесть, слабость и пошатывания дурацкие эти.

@ЕкатеринаЖданкина, спасибо, что поддержали. А то я одна совсем была со своими страхами. Близких расстраивать не хочу.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

Кстати, противная штука герпес, у меня вот простой вирус 1,2 типа, был период ,когда не высыпалась, нервничала, так потом пол года слабость была, даже температурка...герпес - это такая штука, противная и мерзкая, а самое главное, я проходила от него курс лечения (если учесть, что он не лечится)  кололи уколы, таблетки, мне больше всего нравятся мази с спреи, местно, когда вылазит. Так вот, толку не было никакого от лечения! Прошла вся бяка после отдыха в санатории на море. А вообще тут иммунку поддерживать нужно, СПАТЬ (7-8) часов, ложиться и вставать в одно время! Правильное (желательно) питание, умеренные физ нагрузки, исключать стресс и переохлаждения и с грепесом очень даже можно тогда жить вроде бы.
Далее: стрессы, экзамены переутомление, вот вам и спусковой механизм ваших проблем, запросто могла начать шалить нервная система! Опять же - нужен сон ,отдых, положительные эмоции, отпуск)
Ну и слушайте невролога - обследования, терапия, все же это доступно, если ничего не нашли серьезного, тогда начинайте работать с эмоциями.
Страх в сторону!



na19.78 написал(а):


> Близких расстраивать не хочу.


Ну их, этих близких)) если после всех обследований невролога будет все как у всех "почти в норме", то и летите отдыхать)) близкие пусть дома подождут, ну или с близкими, если не бесят вас они 
Только на солнце не сгорайте, иначе опять герпес вылезет)) сгорание снижает иммунитет)



na19.78 написал(а):


> Нет ничего не принимала вообще. На сквозняке сидела целый день, потом герпес был два месяца назад сильный очень, но он был на руке, а вообще стресс за стрессом накануне. Состояние стабильно плохо, не улучшается, только когда лежишь. Как только встаешь, наваливается тяжесть, слабость и пошатывания дурацкие эти.


Ну вы же как маленькая девочка! Кто же сидит на сквозняке, а потом еще герпесу удивляется, да еще и стрессует! Ну организм вы свой помучали, теперь вот будете восстанавливать силенки!)


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

Да с Герпесом можно жить, Валвир хорошо очень снял мне и сыпь и симптомы. Но рука до плеча болела и жгло огнем. А так боли я не боюсь, страшновато когда зажатие это начинается и тяжесть, такое впечатление, что ноги откажут сейчас. Может и правда нервное, я Глицин принимаю и афобазол врач выписала еще. Спать да, был недосып жуткий. Физ. нагрузок у меня не было, спорт забросила. Только много ходила. Могла по 10-20 км. пройти. Очень люблю ходить пешком. Могу идти бесконечно, поэтому сейчас это валянье в позе червяка беспомощного, очень угнетает. Если бы не набрела на этот форум, не знаю, что со мной было бы...


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

Ой, да радуйтесь вы, потом будете время это вспоминать с улыбкой) мне мое валяние и невроз на многие вещи глаза открыл) Глицин и афобазол это фигня полная) ну пейте, для успокоения так сказать, Если нет противопоказаний и аллергии, можете чай с пустырником попить, прям травку в пакетике завариваете и пьете, он такой горький и ароматный, ну мне нравилось, эффект накопительный)
Блин, ну тут правда невролога лучше слушать. У меня просто слабост ьв ногах была, прям не держали, голова ватная и кружилась, но спина как у всех, не кривее и пока без грыж. Прошло после того, как проработала психологические проблемы. А герпес же остался, поэтому я склоняюсь, что нервная система умеет так делать) плюс мы еще сами себя пугаем, так как боимся этого состояния.

вы пишете, что грыжа была в пояснице, а в этом году вы ее смотрели, бывает же они увеличиваются, что про грыжу невролог говорил? Рефлексы проверял ?Слабость в ногах с грыжей не связал? Вы ему вопросы вообще конкретные задавали? Смысл паниковать и бояться, разбираться надо! Ясно же, что нервишки шалят, ну так и грыжа же тоже есть


----------



## BlackND (24 Апр 2019)

от грыжи обычно симптоматика другая вроде как..в зависимости от того какой корешок зажат, ну или если стеноз позвоночного канала но тоже должна быть другая симптоматика.я не спец конечно у самого ттт с поясницей траблов небыло.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

Ну да, возможно, что не похоже, так а на сосудистое похоже? Мне вот тоже говорили "сосудистое", ага, щаз...неврозистое!  Врач невролог по результатам обследования сосудов поставила синдром позвоночной артерии, одна артерия узкая (врожденно), по всяким там  РЭГ бесконечные спазмы и затрудненные венозные оттоки, сразу началось: лекарства сосудистые на 5 тыщ назначили (сама виновата, ходила по врачам)  От уколов толку ноль, хотели уже на капельницы посадить ,слава богу уехала отдыхать, а-то бы залечили. Далее все прошло. Жалобы были тоже - сжимает мышцы, только головы. Мышцами никто не занимался. налугали до такой степени, что отправили в Илизаровский наш центр, где мне врач-нейрохирург (от которого пахло куревом) с жаргоном сказал, что будет только хуже ,артерия же узкая, не лечится! Дал листочек с кучей опять же сосудистых и я ушла домой! Уже позднее в санатории какая-то врач (Анапский невролог - женщина, КМН) сказала, что артерия такая с рождения, что раньше я жила с ней и такого не было, сосуды по мрт чистые, на спазм забить и жить в удовольствие, физкультурой заниматься! Единственное, был назначен цитофлавин и пикамелон, стала их пить, все прошло ровно на следующий день, хотя артерия, на которую грешила невролог в поликлинике и в Илизаровке, шире не стала! Почему- да потому что успокоили, бояться перестала, мышцы головы расслабились и все, здоровая кобылка ,снова поскакала. Так бывает. Для чего я рассказала это? ЧТобы вот вас сейчас обследуют и вы сразу так не пугались ,если вам скажут "сосуды плохие", уточняйте, консультируйтесь с разными врачами!


----------



## na19.78 (24 Апр 2019)

ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> вы пишете, что грыжа была в пояснице, а в этом году вы ее смотрели, бывает же они увеличиваются, что про грыжу невролог говорил? Рефлексы проверял ?Слабость в ногах с грыжей не связал? Вы ему вопросы вообще конкретные задавали? Смысл паниковать и бояться, разбираться надо! Ясно же, что нервишки шалят, ну так и грыжа же тоже есть


Есть заключение по МРТ 16.06.2018 года. Минимальная дорсальная протрузия диска L5-S1. Распространенный остеохондроз средней степени выраженности. Угловая деформация кобчика посттравматического генеза.
Вот собственно и все обследования. А врач ничего не говорил, сказал, что похоже на сосудистое что-то.


ЕкатеринаЖданкина написал(а):


> Ну да, возможно, что не похоже, так а на сосудистое похоже? Мне вот тоже говорили "сосудистое", ага, щаз...неврозистое!  Врач невролог по результатам обследования сосудов поставила синдром позвоночной артерии, одна артерия узкая (врожденно), по всяким там  РЭГ бесконечные спазмы и затрудненные венозные оттоки, сразу началось: лекарства сосудистые на 5 тыщ назначили (сама виновата, ходила по врачам)  От уколов толку ноль, хотели уже на капельницы посадить ,слава богу уехала отдыхать, а-то бы залечили. Далее все прошло. Жалобы были тоже - сжимает мышцы, только головы. Мышцами никто не занимался. налугали до такой степени, что отправили в Илизаровский наш центр, где мне врач-нейрохирург (от которого пахло куревом) с жаргоном сказал, что будет только хуже ,артерия же узкая, не лечится! Дал листочек с кучей опять же сосудистых и я ушла домой! Уже позднее в санатории какая-то врач (Анапский невролог - женщина, КМН) сказала, что артерия такая с рождения, что раньше я жила с ней и такого не было, сосуды по мрт чистые, на спазм забить и жить в удовольствие, физкультурой заниматься! Единственное, был назначен цитофлавин и пикамелон, стала их пить, все прошло ровно на следующий день, хотя артерия, на которую грешила невролог в поликлинике и в Илизаровке, шире не стала! Почему- да потому что успокоили, бояться перестала, мышцы головы расслабились и все, здоровая кобылка ,снова поскакала. Так бывает. Для чего я рассказала это? ЧТобы вот вас сейчас обследуют и вы сразу так не пугались ,если вам скажут "сосуды плохие", уточняйте, консультируйтесь с разными врачами!


Вот этого я и боюсь Екатерина, сейчас начнут гонять по врачам, один будет один диагноз говорить, другой противоположный, а я как подопытный кролик буду пить то одно, то другое, что -нибудь да поможет. Я это проходила с коленом когда травма была. 10 специалистов тогда прошла в итоге 4 назначили операцию, а у остальных разные диагнозы. А пока бегала по врачам, нога как-то сама прошла, я и не заметила как..


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

А форум вам для чего ?Сюда все анализы и результаты узи выложите и вам врачи подскажут и назначения ваши обсудят и диагноз!


----------



## BlackND (24 Апр 2019)

ну короче итог сей беседы такой невролог и обследования если там в пределах возрастной нормы то психотерапевт.


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (24 Апр 2019)

И санаторий, отдых, положительные эмоции. Психотерапевт тоже пойдет, только красавец-мужчина!


na19.78 написал(а):


> А больше ничего, вот думаю может быть МРТ всего позвоночника нужно делать, не знаю с чего начинать и в какую сторону смотреть даже.


Нужно подключить специалистов форума для ответа на этот вопрос!


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (24 Апр 2019)

Нужен тщательный неврологический осмотр. С этой целью посетите другого невролога.


----------



## na19.78 (3 Май 2019)

10 дней назад попала по Скорой в больницу. Пролежала неделю в неврологии, сначала поставили диагноз Полинейропатия. Симптомы: не смогла идти, тяжесть в спине, голове, в шейном отделе. Боли не было, а как будто бы сжались мышцы. Слабость жуткая. По скорой попала в больницу, пишу обследования какие были проведены: 

1. МРТ поясничного отдела: Признаки умеренных явлений спондилоатртроза, остеохондроза, протрузия диска L4 - L5 0,35 см. с  фораминальным компонентом. позвоночный канал не деформирован, суставные поверхности склерозированы, суставные щели расширены и с выпотом. Желтые связки не утолщены. 

2. МРТ шейного отдела. Сегмент C5-C6 задня, равномерная протрузия межпозвонкового диска 0,3 см.  негрубо деформирующая переднее субарахноидальное пространство, без условий для невральной компрессии, позвоночный канал не деформирован, спинной мозг структурно не изменен.
Сегмент С6-С7 - задняя центральная экструзия межпозвонокового диска 0,3 см., умеренно деформирующие пердне суарханоидальное пространство, без условий для невральной компресии. Умеренно дегенеративно дистрофические изменения шейного отдела позвоночника протрузии и экструзии межпозвнковых дискогв и относительного стеноза позвоночного канала в С5-С6 и С6-С7 сегментах, без убедительных условий для невральной компресии. 

3. ЭМНГ больше и малоберцовых нервов обеих нижних конечностей - нарушений проводимости не выявлено, убедитлеьных данных за наличие полинейропатии нет.

Так и выписали с непонятным диагнозом, то есть сказали дообледоваться, сделать еще МРТ головы. А я ходить не могу. Ноги слабые и ватные, голова тяжелая и поясница, и еще слабость жуткая. Посоветуйте куда еще можно обратиться и какие исследования еще понадобятся?


----------



## AleksSeich (3 Май 2019)

@na19.78, МРТ головы в первую очередь


----------



## na19.78 (3 Май 2019)

@AleksSeich, а МРТ сосудов нужно и артерий или просто МРТ головного мозга?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (3 Май 2019)

@na19.78, здравствуйте! Бывает ещё такой вариант. Правда редко, но он труден для диагностики. Вы подцепили какой-то вирус. А некоторые вирусы (герпеса, например) могут жить прямо в нервных клетках. Во-первых, сами вирусы могут портить нервные клетки. А, во-вторых, иммунная система, борясь с вирусом, рождает антитела, которые по ошибке портят оболочку нервов. Как это проверить и как лечить  - не имею понятия. Пригласите в тему *Elka66.  *У ней что-то похожее было. Вы также можете пригласить в тему форумного врача-невролога. Если вирусы, то есть надежда, что вирусы будут побеждены и нервная система восстановится. Но для этого нужно время. Про рассеянный склероз у вас разговор с врачами был?


----------



## na19.78 (3 Май 2019)

@Игорь_ЕД, рассеянный склероз не ставили, сразу при поступлении поставили полинейропатию, а потом сказали, что данных нет, после ЭМНГ. А сейчас чувствую онемение и холод в конечностях, особенно в правой и покалывание какое-то. Врачи сказали, что возможно это нервное что-то. Вот завтра собираюсь МРТ головного мозга делать...Врачам написала, но никто не ответил что-то.


----------



## AleksSeich (4 Май 2019)

na19.78 написал(а):


> @AleksSeich, а МРТ сосудов нужно и артерий или просто МРТ головного мозга?


Обычную обзорную, если что увидят, назначат доп.с контрастом. Но скорее всего у Вас нервное (соматоформное расстройство).


----------



## Галина Каримова (4 Май 2019)

na19.78 Здраствуйте, посмотрите пожалуйста мою тему, особенно последнюю страницу, где я выложила обследования, спасибо!https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/29793/page-2

Здравствуйте, Наталья

Сложно определить Ваш диагноз на расстоянии, ещё сложнее рекомендовать необходимые обследования, не видя пациента. Названный жалобу неспецифичны и встречаются при многих заболеваниях - начиная с психоэмоциональной неустойчивости и заканчивая рассеянным склерозом.

Я рекомендую Вам пройти очную консультацию у специалиста-невролога и прислушаться к его рекомендациям

С уважением, Галина


----------



## na19.78 (4 Май 2019)

AleksSeich написал(а):


> Обычную обзорную, если что увидят, назначат доп.с контрастом. Но скорее всего у Вас нервное (соматоформное расстройство).


Спасибо, так и сделаю. Еще сегодня когда ходила обнаружила, что одну ногу как бы сжимает, как -будто онемение и холод в ней и сжатие как в носке находится. И тяжесть в области таза. Может седалищный нерв защемило, тоже рентген сделать там?


----------



## na19.78 (5 Май 2019)

Сегодня всю ночь не спала от боли в правой стопе. Онемение и холод прошли. Теперь появилась дергающая боль, как-будто бы воспалился сустав. Тяжесть в поясничном отделе не дает идти нормально, ноги по прежнему слабые, могу ходить только в пределах квартиры. На улице начинает шатать и ноги останавливаются. Может еще рентген копчика сделать? Посоветуйте что-нибудь? Врачи не отвечают на этом форуме?


----------



## La murr (5 Май 2019)

na19.78 написал(а):


> Врачи не отвечают на этом форуме?





Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Нужен тщательный неврологический осмотр. С этой целью посетите другого невролога.





Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Сложно определить Ваш диагноз на расстоянии, ещё сложнее рекомендовать необходимые обследования, не видя пациента. ...
> Я рекомендую Вам пройти очную консультацию у специалиста-невролога и прислушаться к его рекомендациям


Наталья, Вам рекомендовано очное обращение к врачу-неврологу.


----------



## na19.78 (5 Май 2019)

La murr написал(а):


> Наталья, Вам рекомендовано очное обращение к врачу-неврологу.


Да, спасибо я поняла. Просто я только выписалась из Отделения неврологии больницы. Там мне не помогли, диагноз так и не поставили.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (5 Май 2019)

Да, ситуация сложная, и весьма запутанная. Я смотрю у Вас на фото на заднем плане Останкинская? Вы из Москвы? Если да, то с такой проблемой я бы отправил разбираться в НИИ неврологии. Прошел бы там комплексное обследование. А не отвечают врачи, потому, что ситуация уж больно не типичная. И что бы ставить какие либо диагнозы, надо в Вашем случае осматривать Вас индивидуально и обследовать комплексно. Я сейчас прочитал всю Вашу тему и затрудняюсь даже в предположении диагноза. Позвоночник такую массу симптомов и прогрессирующих одновременно обычно не дает. Поезжайте в НИИ неврологии и пройдите комплексное обследование.


----------



## na19.78 (5 Май 2019)

@Бабий Александр Сергеевич, спасибо, что ответили. Да из Москвы. Я только что сделала МРТ головного мозга. Написали диагноз:
Микроваскулярные дистрофические изменения первентрикулярного вещества. Кортикальная церебральная субатрофия лобно теменных областей. Если честно я уже не знаю, что еще можно обследовать, уже 3 МРТ сделала. В НИИ неврологии к кому лучше обратиться, может посоветуете доктора?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (6 Май 2019)

@na19.78, здравствуйте! У меня тоже был период, когда была жуткая слабость в ногах и не мог ходить. Причём особо сильно ничего не болело. Как оказалось, были спазмы мышц - подвздошно-поясничной и грушевидной. Они сжимали двигательные нервы, идущие в ноги. Иногда бывает жёстский спазм, когда нервы пережимаются сильно и возникает боль. Это легко диагностируется. А тут боли не было. Видимо пережимались кровеносные сосуды, которые питают нервы. И ЭНМГ может ничего не показать. Когда вы делаете ЭНМГ, мышцы расслабляются и сигналы по нервам хорошо проходят. Лечил я это дело массажем триггерных точек как на заднем месте катанием попы по теннисному мячику, так и массажем точек в нижней части живота. Поищите на форуме есть соответствующие темы. А откуда взялись у вас спазмы мышц? Во-первых, у вас было переохлаждение сквозняком. Во-вторых, вы ещё не до конца залечили свой герпес. Остаточные явления ещё сохраняются.


----------



## na19.78 (6 Май 2019)

@Бабий Александр Сергеевич,
здраствуйте,  в больнице сказали, что у меня депрессия на фоне постоянного стресса. Я в последнее время постоянно стрессовала на работе и училась и мало спала, плохо питалась. Вообщем как вспоминаю издевалась над собой. А тяжесть у меня не только в спине, еще в районе шеи, шея устает сильно, особенно когда стоишь. А в пояснице и в районе таза, правильно вы сказали как будто бы зажим какой -то идет. И еще эта слабость в ногах и пошатывание. Вот не знаю, это от шеи идет или все же от спазмов мышц спины. То ли шейный остеохандроз пережимает артерию, либо мышцы грушевидные пережимают сосуды. Как это все определить и какие обследования делать, даже ума не приложу? Врачи в районной поликлинике сами понимаете, обращаться бесполезно. А к платным, сейчас средства не позволяют, так как на больничном нахожусь, зарплата будет маленькая. Вообщем замкнутый круг...


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (6 Май 2019)

_В НИИ неврологии к кому лучше обратиться, может посоветуете доктора?_
Нет, в самом НИИ не знаю, знал спецов оттуда. Хорошие спецы, умеющие докопаться до проблемы. Одно могу порекомендовать, Записывайтесь на прием к какому нибудь кандидату мед. наук, а не к доктору м.н. или профессору. Кандидат мечтает стать доктором или выше, и они стремятся докопаться до истины в запутанных случаях, хотя бы ради статей, которые им помогут продвинуться выше. А доктор или профессор уже до всего докопались и им уже не так интересен сам процесс поиска. Замечу, это мое мнение)))


----------



## ЕкатеринаЖданкина (6 Май 2019)

вам бы успокоиться не мешало бы, тем более не ставить себе диагнозы и не назначать обследования, очно врачи вас смотрят, лечение выписывают? Вы это лечение проходите? ЛФК медленно делать начали? Бояться перестали? Если бояться будете, симптомы еще и другие появятся, мозг и не такое умеет, вас пугать, раз вы боитесь


----------



## elena2015 (6 Май 2019)

Бабий Александр Сергеевич написал(а):


> Кандидат мечтает стать доктором или выше, и они стремятся докопаться до истины в запутанных случаях, хотя бы ради статей, которые им помогут продвинуться выше. А доктор или профессор уже до всего докопались и им уже не так интересен сам процесс поиска.


Золотые слова. Какой верный и своевременной ответ. Эх, кто бы мне так помог в свое время.... Доктор, подписываюсь под каждым Вашим словом


----------



## na19.78 (6 Май 2019)

Спасибо Александр Сергеевич, учту. К профессорам я вообще боюсь ходить если честно, они уже пожилые слишком, могли устареть в учении.


----------



## Бабий Александр Сергеевич (7 Май 2019)

na19.78 написал(а):


> Спасибо Александр Сергеевич, учту. К профессорам я вообще боюсь ходить если честно, они уже пожилые слишком, могли устареть в учении.


Пожалуйста))


----------



## Elka66 (29 Июн 2019)

@na19.78, сходите в НИИ неврологии, попытайтесь попасть к Васильеву или Захаровой, со всеми МРТ и энмг, пока попейте вазонит и тиоктовую кислоту. Если есть желание у вас есть герпесный центр на Гримасу, врачей не знаю. Это у вас или гепретическое поражение сосудов или уже аутоимунка запустилась, с поражением сосудов. Есть желание разбираться и бороться , действуйте, ад не помешает, при нейропатии, когда идет искаженный сигнал от мозга к мышцам ады и назначают


----------



## ferz13626 (11 Ноя 2019)

@na19.78, добрый день! скажите пожалуйста, Вам что-нибудь помогло? Как Ваше состояние на данный момент?


----------



## илья1980 (1 Мар 2021)

Как там автор поживает


----------



## ~Наталья~ (1 Мар 2021)

Спать лег) времени за полночь


----------



## илья1980 (1 Мар 2021)

с 2019 года спит)


----------



## Kris 911 (7 Май 2021)

Просыпайтесь! Нам очень нужно знать как ваши дела?!


----------

